# Need help with CPT codes



## Jody Mortensen (Sep 16, 2009)

Patient had a diagnostic hysteroscopy done & the scope is then removed, a D&C is performed, followed by an IUD insertion.  Would the correct codes be 58120 for the D&C, followed by 58300 for the IUD insertion.  My confusion is the diagnostic hysteroscopy (seperate procedure), is this code allowable with a 59 modifier?  I don't see it bundled into either CPT. Thank you in advance for your help.

                                               Jody Hecht


----------



## thythaot (Sep 17, 2009)

*modifier 59*

Hi,

It depends on your situation, this one that I read from the Advance Healthcare website and it's from Joyce R. Shearry, RHIA, CCS. I hope it help.

"58120 and 58555-59 would only be appropriate if the hysteroscope 58555 was performed during another procedure, not the same operative episode (e.g., Hysteroscope performed 8 a.m. patient returns at 3 p.m. with same complaint and a D&C is performed). Modifier -59 indicates the procedure code to which it is appended is distinct or independent from other services performed on the same day." 

Good luck,

Jeslyn Nam CPC-A


----------

